# [EVDL] 1976 Citicar for sale



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

I might be interested if I would live in USA, however I dont know anything about the technical data and about the looking of the car.
Beyond that, I live in Germany. :-(

How about the safety?

Thanks a lot!



-------- Original-Nachricht --------
> Datum: Mon, 25 Apr 2011 17:17:03 -0700 (PDT)
> Von: David Chapman <[email protected]>
> An: [email protected]
> Betreff: [EVDL] 1976 Citicar for sale

> Decided to sell my `76 Citicar, looking to get $ 600 for it. No batteries
> of 
> course and it has been in storage for at least 5 years but is complete and
> was 
> operable when parked. Has new white spoke wheels, I removed the roof skin
> (not 
> the chassis structure) and was planning to use a bikini jeep type top. I
> have a 
> clean Arizona Title for it (somewhere, LOL) Let me know if you have an
> interest. 
> I would like to move this soon, cleaning out the Junqueyard again. Regards
> to 
> all, David.
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110425/61400e35/attachment.html 
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-- 
NEU: FreePhone - kostenlos mobil telefonieren und surfen! 
Jetzt informieren: http://www.gmx.net/de/go/freephone

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Krill,
If you google on "Sebring Vanguard Citicar" you should find a picture or two and 
some specs. Basically looks like a large doorstop shaped golf kart. Does about 
45 tops downhill with a tail wind and not particularly safe. But this was pretty 
much the first production electric car ever made. Regards, David C.




________________________________
From: Kirill Spitzer <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Mon, April 25, 2011 11:27:49 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 1976 Citicar for sale

Hi,

I might be interested if I would live in USA, however I dont know anything about 
the technical data and about the looking of the car.
Beyond that, I live in Germany. :-(

How about the safety?

Thanks a lot!



-------- Original-Nachricht --------
> Datum: Mon, 25 Apr 2011 17:17:03 -0700 (PDT)
> Von: David Chapman <[email protected]>
> An: [email protected]
> Betreff: [EVDL] 1976 Citicar for sale

> Decided to sell my `76 Citicar, looking to get $ 600 for it. No batteries
> of 
> course and it has been in storage for at least 5 years but is complete and
> was 
> operable when parked. Has new white spoke wheels, I removed the roof skin
> (not 
> the chassis structure) and was planning to use a bikini jeep type top. I
> have a 
> clean Arizona Title for it (somewhere, LOL) Let me know if you have an
> interest. 
> I would like to move this soon, cleaning out the Junqueyard again. Regards
> to 
> all, David.
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
>http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110425/61400e35/attachment.html
>l 
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-- 
NEU: FreePhone - kostenlos mobil telefonieren und surfen! 
Jetzt informieren: http://www.gmx.net/de/go/freephone

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110426/85ee82ec/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey there,

thanks for the information, now I know where the Kewet ElJet has his design from, hahahah! :-D
However, nice to know about it, I am glad, that there still are some rare cars out there.
Thanks anyway!



-------- Original-Nachricht --------
> Datum: Tue, 26 Apr 2011 07:29:49 -0700 (PDT)
> Von: David Chapman <[email protected]>
> An: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
> Betreff: Re: [EVDL] 1976 Citicar for sale

> Hi Krill,
> If you google on "Sebring Vanguard Citicar" you should find a picture or
> two and 
> some specs. Basically looks like a large doorstop shaped golf kart. Does
> about 
> 45 tops downhill with a tail wind and not particularly safe. But this was
> pretty 
> much the first production electric car ever made. Regards, David C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________________
> From: Kirill Spitzer <[email protected]>
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
> Sent: Mon, April 25, 2011 11:27:49 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] 1976 Citicar for sale
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I might be interested if I would live in USA, however I dont know anything
> about 
> the technical data and about the looking of the car.
> Beyond that, I live in Germany. :-(
> 
> How about the safety?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> -------- Original-Nachricht --------
> > Datum: Mon, 25 Apr 2011 17:17:03 -0700 (PDT)
> > Von: David Chapman <[email protected]>
> > An: [email protected]
> > Betreff: [EVDL] 1976 Citicar for sale
> 
> > Decided to sell my `76 Citicar, looking to get $ 600 for it. No
> batteries
> > of 
> > course and it has been in storage for at least 5 years but is complete
> and
> > was 
> > operable when parked. Has new white spoke wheels, I removed the roof
> skin
> > (not 
> > the chassis structure) and was planning to use a bikini jeep type top. I
> > have a 
> > clean Arizona Title for it (somewhere, LOL) Let me know if you have an
> > interest. 
> > I would like to move this soon, cleaning out the Junqueyard again.
> Regards
> > to 
> > all, David.
> > -------------- next part --------------
> > An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> > URL:
> >http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110425/61400e35/attachment.html
> >l 
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> > | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> > | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> > | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 
> -- 
> NEU: FreePhone - kostenlos mobil telefonieren und surfen! 
> Jetzt informieren: http://www.gmx.net/de/go/freephone
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110426/85ee82ec/attachment.html 
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-- 
Empfehlen Sie GMX DSL Ihren Freunden und Bekannten und wir
belohnen Sie mit bis zu 50,- Euro! https://freundschaftswerbung.gmx.de

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

